# Jumbo Discus collection



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Just want to Say thank you 
To Rick Grange of (Canadian Aquafarm) for my beautiful 
Fish that I got from him.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Gorgeous! All high backs? What is the last one?


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Gorgeous! All high backs? What is the last one?


Last picture is San Merah.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank-you! They are looking amazing, it is clear to see how well these discus have been cared for. Thanks for sharing these photos :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So you bought these small or med & grew them into these jumbo beauties??? If so, great job. Thanks for sharing the pics and good of you to give credit where credit is due to Rick for supplying these top quality discus.

Anthony


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Thank-you! They are looking amazing, it is clear to see how well these discus have been cared for. Thanks for sharing these photos


Your welcome Rick!
Thanks for bringing them here.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

I got them that big already.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

New addition to my DXcus collection.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Jondis21 said:


> New addition to my DXcus collection.
> View attachment 170217


Amazing you are tempting me to get more discus!!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

josephl said:


> Jondis21 said:
> 
> 
> > New addition to my DXcus collection.
> ...


The more the happier&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

josephl said:


> Jondis21 said:
> 
> 
> > New addition to my DXcus collection.
> ...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

interested in seeing how they do long term.


----------

